# Help, she attacked me!



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

She did something horrible to me, let in this horrible man with a claw I'd never seen one so long, and he clawed me with it - twice - in my hip !! I cried and cried and screamed and jumped and she didn't even bat an eyelid! Then when the bad man left, I took the opportunity of the open door and escaped back to the streets. But it was cold and dark outside, and I started missing mommy and even Prince, didn't feel like the company of the other strays, so when mommy apologized and opened the elevator door for me, I came back home. Mommy said not all cats make such a fuss about one vaccination and one shot against worms, and she said if I don't believe her I have to ask you, other cats, on here. So...did you cry when you got your shots?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Gypsy here.. I was so busy trying to get a treat out of mom's hand, I missed the whole thing.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow here. 

Since I never go outside my mom says no more jabbies for me unless she has too. I think I still have to have one of them every 3 years but that's it. The last time I didn't cry at all, but as soon as they let me go I ran back to mom who held me an kissed me until I felt better.

I sure hope i get to go and watch them jab the little monster when it's his turn....I hope it hurts too....


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I had a heck of a time understanding that. I though you were really attacked or something.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

yeti, shot what shot, they gave me a shot? I was busy purring
smokey, I knew what was coming, I behaved myself and fooled them all into thinking I'm a sweet cat!!!!!


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Magoo here...they say I am sweet and loving, but take me to the Doctor and I do my best Tasmanian Devil impersonation! Even Rachel was a little frightened of me! Sorry mom!

Rachel says we only have to go every three years, that's a happy note! I don't like getting stuck and poked and prodded. My stupid sister thinks its fun, it's a new adventure...she's not so bright lol. She doesn't even try to bite the vet! Rachel says she's so much better behaved than I am....whatever (indignant head toss placed here)....


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

*


MowMow said:



MowMow here.

Click to expand...

*


MowMow said:


> *I sure hope i get to go and watch them jab the little monster when it's his turn....I hope it hurts too....*





That has to be the funniest thing I've heard (read) in days! :grin:


----------

